# What grooming/conditioning spray is best to use?



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! I would love some opinions and/or referrals for what you guys use everyday to groom. I have had Luna for 4 months now and she gets groomed twice a day. In the beginning I used a leave-in conditioner (can't remember the brand) but it left her coat very greasy. I've been brushing her daily with a slicker brush but I'm afraid of damaging and breaking the fur. What is a good spray to try? Thanks!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i use water on a daily basis or sometimes coat handler conditioner diluted in water in a spray water.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I use Nature's Specialties grooming spray for day to day. I also have John Paul's grooming spray but find the scent a little too strong. I also use Coat Handler Conditioner that I diluted and put into a spray bottle (I like this in the winter when I find the hair drier from the indoor heating). I know some other members use Chris Christensen Ice On Ice but I haven't tried that personally.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, first, you would be better off using a pin brush (without the little balls on the heads of the pins) and not a slicker brush. Slicker brushes will split and damage the hair and can lead to more matting. A Madan pin brush is a fantastic brush to own. 

I love Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker grooming spray. It conditions the coat, aids in mat/tangle removal, and doesn't build up on the coat in between baths. It has a nice, light scent to it that is pleasant and not overwhelming.


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone 

I will check out all the suggested grooming sprays and especially the Madan pin brush. Now I just need a good way of dealing with the minor tear stains!


----------

